# Greater Trochanter fracture occured during Total Hip arthroplasty



## twosmek (May 12, 2011)

I need help in determining if to code for both the THA and the ORIF of the greater trochanter fracture.

MD wants to bill 27130 and 27248

What happened is that during the procedure a greater trochanter fracture occured (complication of the surgery). This was repaired separately with trochanteric claw and cables to stablize the fracture. 

I already planned on icd-9 codes of 998.89 and 820.20 for the fx. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## twosmek (May 24, 2011)

I am still looking for opinions on this--any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## maryanneheath (May 24, 2011)

I believe that you cannot bill for the ORIF because the fracture was caused by the surgeon during the surgery.  I believe you can ONLY bill for the THA.  This is the way I was taught; perhaps someone has a different opinion.


----------



## Ozarkcoder (May 23, 2013)

can someone tell me where to find that documented . I need to show our physician


----------

